# Nissan SER Spec-v turbo pic



## TurboSpecV (Nov 8, 2005)

hey guys, I live in the United states and i drive a 2004 Nissan Sentra SER Spec-V Turbo. btw the Skyline is my dream car and i am very very jealous. The car now has a custom no restriction side exit exhaust (not shown in the pics) 

i installed the turbo my self here are some pics. let me know what u think


----------



## TurboSpecV (Nov 8, 2005)

i have one question.  whats it like shifting with your left hand? gotta be really weird.


----------



## DarkChild (Nov 5, 2004)

TurboSpecV said:


> i have one question.  whats it like shifting with your left hand? gotta be really weird.


It's shifting with your right hand is weird for us. *laughs*


----------



## TurboSpecV (Nov 8, 2005)

ha ha yea i guess your right.
i have another question is first gear up and to the left (like in America), or since its a right hand drive car is it up and to the right?


oh and the clutch is still the far left pedal, right? (I think its the same in every country)


----------



## magoo (Nov 7, 2005)

Whats the bhp figure.ive driven one on NFSU2 LOL


----------



## TurboSpecV (Nov 8, 2005)

now see i keep those number to myself 
its better to see peoples imaginations run wild 

oh btw NFSU2 is the best game, my skyline in that is unbeatable


----------



## psd1 (May 15, 2004)

TurboSpecV said:


> ha ha yea i guess your right.
> i have another question is first gear up and to the left (like in America), or since its a right hand drive car is it up and to the right?
> 
> 
> oh and the clutch is still the far left pedal, right? (I think its the same in every country)



Pedals are the same, as are the shift patterns. Still takes some getting used to. I drove an RHD in Japan for 3 years and still need to slow my shifts in my GTR. Problem is now I go between a LHD on the weekdays and RHD on the weekends...It's cool though!!!

Your car looks nice, a true sleeper!


----------



## Nocturnal (Nov 5, 2004)

Having come from America, I have to say that left hand drive actually is a better position for driving.

main reason is for most people who are right handed (myself), your right hand is better at taking care of high speed and strength needing movement (gear change, hand brake), and your left hand is better at percise control movement (steering).

Take video game pad for example, the joy pad is on the left and the button is on the right.

Same with driving, I feel that right hand is better when shifting fast and using the hand brake if needed, where left hand is better at controlling the steering wheel. I can drive easily on both side now, but I do like driving on the left better.


----------



## SteveN (Aug 6, 2002)

Cool car, i like it.

I cant help thinking spending a bit of time and effort relocating the battery and fusebox so you can mount the air filter at the front of the engine bay and ideally low down behind the bumper would make a very noticable difference to performance.

Id put money youd notice a 30degC difference in inlet temps if you relocated it somewhere better.

Unless its ceramic coated, id get wrapping the downpipe too.


----------



## yUkz2daIZZO (May 5, 2004)

i would have to agree with him about relocating the air filter ur just sucking sloppy seconds.


i myself is from america but is now living in japan. i would say shifting wise it is easier to shift with right hand but for some reason i really enjoy driving with a rhd car.


----------



## DCD (Jun 28, 2001)

yuk....but you have a slush box


----------



## TurboSpecV (Nov 8, 2005)

DCD said:


> yuk....but you have a slush box



i guess u don't like it... oh well

whats a slush box (i don't know your lingo) are u talking about a catch can


----------



## DCD (Jun 28, 2001)

LOL, yuk was an abbreviation of yukz2daIZZO and slush box was in reference to the automatic trasmission in his new car


----------



## hyrev (Apr 30, 2004)

> i would have to agree with him about relocating the air filter ur just sucking sloppy seconds.
> 
> 
> i myself is from america but is now living in japan. i would say shifting wise it is easier to shift with right hand but for some reason i really enjoy driving with a rhd car.


 by Yukio


an auto at that too...........but i guess you do still shift w/your left hand  
at least from Park to drive and reverse.
What are your plans for that S-14?


----------



## hyrev (Apr 30, 2004)

> The car now has a custom no restriction side exit exhaust (not shown in the pics)


I would like to see those pics. Did you do that yourself or is there a kit available for your car?




> LOL, yuk was an abbreviation of yukz2daIZZO and slush box was in reference to the automatic trasmission in his new car
> __________________


Beat me to the punch----you must have warp speed typing skills!!!


----------



## Crash Gordon (Nov 16, 2004)

wow, I just got my mom a 2006 sentra in red. She loves it. I also have a 1991 ser that is built for racing, the motor is not currently in it. But hey, Gotta love them.

Your car looks really clean. I am glad you showed pics. 

Please post some times up if you are willing.


----------



## TurboSpecV (Nov 8, 2005)

hyrev said:


> I would like to see those pics. Did you do that yourself or is there a kit available for your car?



no i made it myself, i can custom fab pretty much anything.

my dad races Vipers (ill see if i can find a pic) so we have a metal shop and full garage, and i am usually making/replacing parts on it all the time.


----------



## Dave_R1001 (Nov 24, 2002)

The few times I have driven LHD cars I have ended up with a bruised hand from repeatedly punching the door card


----------



## TurboSpecV (Nov 8, 2005)

ha ha yea i would prob be the same but with my right hand


----------



## yUkz2daIZZO (May 5, 2004)

hyrev said:


> by Yukio
> 
> 
> an auto at that too...........but i guess you do still shift w/your left hand
> ...


what s-14 are you talking about?

i shift from 1-2-3-D buahahaha.

that and pressing all the TRC OFF/ON button and power. no worries, i got something up my sleeve. 

well like i was telling my friend, while you guys are busy shifting and stepping on the clutch i am just stepping on the gas watching dvd. i dont care what you guys have for a come back for that you cannot beat my car on a tokyo traffic. then i can still do touge, ask dino 

sorry TurboSpecV for jacking your thread there for a bit.


----------

